# Setting Up New 29 Gallon Setup



## jrobles8 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone, new to the forum again. I used to be a member(j-rob187) but left the hobby for a bit but couldnt help but join again,its too fascinating.
Well Im planning on Planting my tank on kind of a low budget but its not keeping me from trying to build it. Just tryna to see what suggestions you guys might have on what i should add to the tank. Mostly looking for easy difficulty plants since its my first time. Shoutouts to dippyeggs, dont think he remembers me but he sent me a bundle of plants a couple years back!
Anywho, give me suggestions and maybe any sites where i can get awesome cheap plats, Thanks!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

annubias and crypts with good substrate like flourite (pricy) would work well, also 1WPG


----------

